# How do I get off a text thread?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

The leader of a group I am part of had my number and was texting info to everyone and I have to receive all their responses every week. How do I get off the group and will my getting out of the group be visible to members in the text threads?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

What kind of group, and where?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

How is that relevant?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it could be any group from FB to Twitter so instructions would vary accordingly.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

iMessage? If it is, there should be an option to leave as long as there are three other members in the group chat and all of them are using iMessage. If it's not available, you can choose to mute the conversation.


Of course the process would be different for another messaging app.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

It's just a bunch of texts. How do I cut out of them?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

usingpc said:


> It's just a bunch of texts. How do I cut out of them?


What app is this group using? You should just be able to leave the group.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> What app is this group using? You should just be able to leave the group.


No app. Just texts. Why does it have to be an app???


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

usingpc said:


> No app. Just texts. Why does it have to be an app???


You're here asking for help on a _technical _support forum so, of course, we would assume its a _technical _problem.

If you gave your mobile/cell phone number to an unscrupulous individual, you need to take your issue up with him/her.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

usingpc said:


> No app. Just texts. Why does it have to be an app???


In order to receive texts, you have to be using some form of app, whether it be the default messaging app or some 3rd party app.

On top of that...you don't tell us what phone you're using and what OS it has. 

Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> In order to receive texts, you have to be using some form of app, whether it be the default messaging app or some 3rd party app.
> 
> On top of that...you don't tell us what phone you're using and what OS it has.
> 
> Good luck in your endeavors.


I have an iphone, the guy had my number, and he texts me with everyone else. What else is there?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then use the simple approach and tell him to stop, if he does not and you do not want to receive the info block the number. If you want or need the info then you are going to have to live with it.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

joeten said:


> Then use the simple approach and tell him to stop, if he does not and you do not want to receive the info block the number. If you want or need the info then you are going to have to live with it.


I guess I can always tell him to remove me from the group. I just wanted to block it so I wouldn't seem rude.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See this https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/iphone/block-number-iphone-3457215/


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

usingpc said:


> I have an iphone, the guy had my number, and he texts me with everyone else. What else is there?





usingpc said:


> I guess I can always tell him to remove me from the group. I just wanted to block it so I wouldn't seem rude.



OK, now we're finally starting to get somewhere. On my not-apple-I-thing, I tap the three dots in the upper right corner while viewing the message. A menu appears and one of the options is 'Delete'. Tapping that deletes the message and kills the chain of messages.

I've never used an apple-I-thing, so I can't say how different the process might be.

If he continues to add you to new messages, you might have to block his number, but that will block phone calls also.

At some point, you'll have to decide if you want to be more direct and talk to him.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> OK, now we're finally starting to get somewhere. On my not-apple-I-thing, I tap the three dots in the upper right corner while viewing the message. A menu appears and one of the options is 'Delete'. Tapping that deletes the message and kills the chain of messages.
> 
> I've never used an apple-I-thing, so I can't say how different the process might be.
> 
> ...


I suppose you're talking about android. Deleting the thread doesn't stop new messages from coming in. The thread will simply get recreated, minus the older messages! The only way is to opt out or block the sender's number whichever way you wish. There probably is a built-in option for blocking/blacklisting or muting the contact, but you can also use a third-party app. I don't use an iPhone, so don't ask me which app you could use, but a quick Google search should give you enough options.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> I suppose you're talking about android. Deleting the thread doesn't stop new messages from coming in. The thread will simply get recreated, minus the older messages!



I can only say that any one I've ever deleted has never reappeared. But they were all Spam to begin with, none I ever gave my number to initially, so that might be why.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah, just deleting will get rid of old texts, but the guy obviously has my number as part of a group he's made and when he sends out texts it goes to everyone. The hassle is not him, but the fact that when others reply, I have to receive their responses, which I don't want. I don't think there's an opt out- only blocking the initial sender whose made the group.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

usingpc said:


> Yeah, just deleting will get rid of old texts, but the guy obviously has my number as part of a group he's made and when he sends out texts it goes to everyone. The hassle is not him, but the fact that when others reply, I have to receive their responses, which I don't want. I don't think there's an opt out- only blocking the initial sender whose made the group.


You should be able to mute that group chat. See https://www.lifewire.com/leave-a-group-text-4149831


----------

